

Plug Computers: Green, Small, Cheap and Maybe the Future - Rasmussen
http://www.enduserblog.com/2009/02/plug-computers-green-small-cheap-and-maybe-the-future.html

======
antidaily
Really cool. Could be a nice little media server with the a HD attached. Or
maybe a security cam.

